# Como probar una celda de carga



## colinovsky (Mar 5, 2009)

_Hola_ como estan mi pregunta es acerca de las celdas de carga; tengo una celda tedea huntleigh de 6 cables (sense+, sense-, ext+, ext-, signal+, signal-) mi pregunta es que valores de resistencia son los adecuados y entre que terminales tengo que medirlos. Espero me ayuden que esto es importante para mí. Gracias compañeros!.


----------



## darea (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola compañero.

En principio para probar tu celda (o célula) no necesitas ninguna resistencia (una célula en sí es un puente de resistencias).

Simplemente alimentala en los cables Ext+ y Ext- con la tensión que indique tu fabricante y mide su salida entre signal+ y signal-. Los sense se utilizan para compensar caidas de tensión cuando se usan cables muy largos en la instalación de las mismas.

Las células de carga suelen tener una señal de salida muy pequeña normalmente de unos 2mv/v. Esto es, que alimentandola a 10 voltios obtendras una salida de 20mV cuando se le aplique la carga máxima. Si tu celda es de baja capacidad, podras ver la salida con un sencillo tester que disponga de lectura en escala 200 mv.


----------



## colinovsky (Mar 6, 2009)

Muchas gracia spor tu respuesta, una pregunta más; ¿Que pasa cuando alimento a 10vdc como me dijiste sabiendo que mi celda me da 2mV/V y mi respuesta sin ninguna carga es de 12.3mV?

SALUDOS!


----------



## darea (Mar 6, 2009)

Tu célula está desplazada, esto es, que ha recibido una sobrecarga (o está defectuosa de fábrica) y se ha "roto" la estructura de la misma por lo que la señal sin carga es incorrecta.


----------



## danny90 (Nov 7, 2015)

Acabo de comprar una celda de carga con los siguientes 
datos

sensibilidad 62 mv/v
capacidad 45 Kg
Lo estoy alimentando con una bateria de 12.3V

Segun lo que comenta Darea Vo a plena carga 
 deberia ser  62 mv * 12.3V= 0.762 V

Bueno acabo de medir mi celda de carga
y sin pesar nada ya me manda un Vo 3.6V

 Esto quiere decir que mi celda de carga no sirve, esta malograda ?


----------

